# GI Bleed status post CPR



## mmoore70 (Mar 28, 2013)

Would this be coded as 578.9 GI hemorrhage unspec or 863.80 GI tract, unspec site,injury without open wound into cavity? Or am I way off and should use another code?

Chart diagnosis is documented Upper GI bleeding post arrest. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2013)

Is that the entire documentation regarding the GI bleed?


----------



## mmoore70 (Mar 28, 2013)

After reviewing the chart a little more in depth, I'm going to query the chart back to the ER physician and ask him if the GI bleed is due to trauma from CPR being performed or just something that was found after being brought in to ER. 
Thanks!


----------

